# Powder light line s at this Saturday at Powder ridge NY tomorrow snowy heaven bring w



## ScottySkis (Nov 21, 2014)

Fun


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 21, 2014)

Is there a Scotty to English app? I think he's excited to ski some pow in beautiful North Central NYS tomorrow.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## marcski (Nov 21, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Is there a Scotty to English app? I think he's excited to ski some pow in beautiful North Central NYS tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2



Make sure you get one of those apps for Droid too!  And, isn't Powder Ridge in Ct.?


----------



## Rambo (Nov 21, 2014)

I hear Scotty is taking a bus to Binghamton on Fri. evening. Hope he gets on the right bus and doesn't end up in Birmingham.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 21, 2014)

Rambo said:


> I hear Scotty is taking a bus to Binghamton on Fri. evening. Hope he gets on the right bus and doesn't end up in Birmingham.



Lol, true dat, talk about a passionate skier!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 21, 2014)

Bus to snow y town NY.


----------



## St. Bear (Nov 21, 2014)

Rambo said:


> I hear Scotty is taking a bus to Binghamton on Fri. evening. Hope he gets on the right bus and doesn't end up in Birmingham.



Now this is funny.


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 21, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Bus to snow y town NY.



No, bus to Binghamton, Subaru to snowy town!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 22, 2014)

SNOW yes it did a lot of that there and sleet today excellent first time here in this part of NY lake effect snow nice night light to warm predicted tempters change got warmer through out day. Skis were fun good time s with Rambo ,Cornhead and meet ing some people from NY ski blog so that made day more special. It does snow 3 feet on hills for a few miles before the hill then just couple inches serval mile s away. More snow Herr then Connecticut yes snowy love r was correct on that I cnfrim.


----------

